# Points discos : disparus ... :confused:



## bompi (5 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de remarquer une perte subite de points discos (3 -> 1), depuis la dernière révision des forums, hier soir.

Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?

Edit: Après un p'tit tour, on dirait que c'est général, non ?


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2005)

Oui, c'est général, - 6 pour moi.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Novembre 2005)

Oui c'est général .... Une petite remise à niveau ...


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2005)

Hé bin ... J'avais mis deux ans à acquérir mes trois points. ¡ Madre de dios ! Avant que j'arrive à une p'tite dizaine, on en sera à Mac OS XII


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est général, - 6 pour moi.


Pas si général que ça : je n'ai pas été affecté.
Pour la peine je boule les malheureux


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pas si général que ça : je n'ai pas été affecté.
> Pour la peine je boule les malheureux




Arf ! 

Tu ne m'as pas boulé à 5, comme tu croyais, mais à deux, sauf que mon coup t'a fait remonter à 3, apparemment !


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Arf !
> 
> Tu ne m'as pas boulé à 5, comme tu croyais, mais à deux, sauf que mon coup t'a fait remonter à 3, apparemment !


Trop drole !
Je n'avais pas compris, je suis trop bête... ou la nuit d'hier n'a pas été encore digérée... surement un peu de tout.

Bon bref, c'est vrai : tes 8 points m'ont permis de passer de 992 à 1000 tout rond 

[edit 1] Au passage, je t'en remets 3  

[edit 2]Ahhhhhh, je ne peux pas ! saleté de vBulletin !


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2005)

Pinaise, ça, c'est de la force de frappe !!!   







:rateau:

:casse:


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ...
> [edit 1] Au passage, je t'en remets 3
> 
> [edit 2]Ahhhhhh, je ne peux pas ! saleté de vBulletin !




Ben quand même, tu sais bien qu'il faut bouler une vingtaine d'autres personnes avant de pouvoir à nouveau bouler la même !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Novembre 2005)

C'est tout les points des autres qu'il a récupéré !


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise, ça, c'est de la force de frappe !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah tiens oui! 
J'en étais resté à *tous les admins à (15)*, moi!


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben quand même, tu sais bien qu'il faut bouler une vingtaine d'autres personnes avant de pouvoir à nouveau bouler la même !


Ben, honnêtement, je n'en distribue que très peu... pas par méchanceté, mais parce que je n'y pense pas, le principe m'est un peu "étranger".
Bref, si tu dois attendre que je boule 20  personnes avant d'en recevoir de nuveaux de ma part... cela risque d'être long...


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Moi ça me fout pas les boules !!!!      :love: 

LEs premiers que je croise je les boules à mort....


Ok j'ai vu la porte  :love:


----------



## katelijn (6 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est général .... Une petite remise à niveau ...



Tiens, je me demandais dans quel thread j'allais pouvoir demander de tes nouvelles 
Sans flood 


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.  

Tiens, je vais faire une petite distribution, j'y pense jamais


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je vais faire une petite distribution, j'y pense jamais




c'est fait :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2005)

rouge ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rouge ?



de messe:mouais:


----------



## katelijn (6 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait :rateau:



Entre compagnons ... L'union fait la force


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Entre compagnons ... L'union fait la force



oui mon Jedi  !!!       :love: :rose:


----------



## katelijn (6 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rouge ?



Depuis quand le rouge est pur?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

y'a pas que les points discos : 

"Ce forum impose une attente cumulative de $vboptions[searchfloodtime] secondes après chaque tentative de recherche. Vous devez encore patienter $timeleft secondes pour être autoriser à effectuer une nouvelle recherche."

Je précise que je n'ai cherché qu'une seule fois les sujets actifs 24heures ...

searchfloodtime ....

En même temps je suis sur un pécé ça explique peut être


----------



## katelijn (6 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas que les points discos :
> 
> "Ce forum impose une attente cumulative de $vboptions[searchfloodtime] secondes après chaque tentative de recherche. Vous devez encore patienter $timeleft secondes pour être autoriser à effectuer une nouvelle recherche."
> 
> ...



Ça débloque un peu ce soir
 

Bon courage sur ton pc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

ON S'EN BAT LES COUILLES!!!!!!   
I HATE DISCO!!!!


----------



## katelijn (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ON S'EN BAT LES COUILLES!!!!!!
> I HATE DISCO!!!!



une petite tisane?
  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Novembre 2005)

*C'est la chute*
de Rome !






:affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Novembre 2005)

Je préfère une chute de Rhum, genre cascade tu vois !


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2005)

Bah, les rouges ont encore fait ça pour que le vulgus flood et que les violets sortent leur petits poings en gueulant au loup :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## ginette107 (6 Novembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est la chute*
> de Rome !
> 
> 
> ...



Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas...


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Vous n'y êtes pas....

Les points Disco sont indexés sur le prix des carburants.....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère une chute de Rhum, genre cascade tu vois !


Moi de reins... mais bon.. j'crache pas sur le rhum


----------



## valoriel (6 Novembre 2005)

l'important, c'est la santé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> l'important, c'est la santé



Oui... Comme dit Mémé : Tant qu'on l'a...


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi de reins... mais bon.. j'crache pas sur le rhum




hein ????   quoi ????  

on m'appelle? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (6 Novembre 2005)

Tous  les chemins mènent au rhum !    .........désolé !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Novembre 2005)

*Boire *
pour oublier les défunts points disco ?

Je sors les verres.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

Tiens... J'ai un nombre paire... J'en fais toujours pêter 2 en rouge :love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi de reins... mais bon.. j'crache pas sur le rhum




Alors les deux ensembles ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... J'ai un nombre paire... J'en fais toujours pêter 2 en rouge :love:





*Quelqu'un aurait vu*
rennesman ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi de reins... mais bon.. j'crache pas sur le rhum



Le problème, c'est qu'une chute de reins genre cascade, ça sent la tourista !


----------



## dool (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Comme dit Mémé : Tant qu'on l'a...



Et comme disent les suisses en réponse à "santé intelligence" quand on lève nos verres ; "oh ben la santé on l'a !" ....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça me fout pas les boules !!!!      :love:
> 
> LEs premiers que je croise je les boules à mort....
> 
> ...




tiens !!!!!     un vert qui boule a 1 !!!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Novembre 2005)

Bon je viens de tirer une salve et faut que j'attende 24 heures maintenant...

J'ai bien écrit salve et pas slave...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2005)

Rhoooo DJ, caisse queue va dire Mme DJ ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Et si elle Slave, c'est qu'elle sale...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Slave for you ... :love:


Pardon je m'égare là .... :rose:


----------



## House M.D. (7 Novembre 2005)

Quand la bergère s'égare, c'est les brebis qui lui montrent le chemin


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Novembre 2005)

"c'est ça, c'est ça, les parents ont croqué les raisins acides, et les dents des enfants ont été agacées...nia, nia, nia, et moi je faisais des patés au square montsouris..."


bernard Blier, les barbouzes...​

vous voyez pas que le problème est très grave là...


----------



## joanes (7 Novembre 2005)

En effet, comment se fait-il que certains aient perdu de leur point discos ainsi que de leur force de boulage????

Encore un coup des modos


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

Dans l'adversité, l'humanité brille toujours.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> En effet, comment se fait-il que certains aient perdu de leur point discos ainsi que de leur force de boulage????
> 
> Encore un coup des modos



donc, si j'ai bien compté, on prend un point tout les 1000 points recu au lieu de tous les 500...
mais sinon, concernant les années et les posts, ça ne change pas.....?


----------



## joanes (7 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'adversité, l'humanité brille toujours.




??? que veux tu donc dire par là??




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> donc, si j'ai bien compté, on prend un point tout les 1000 points recu au lieu de tous les 500...
> mais sinon, concernant les années et les posts, ça ne change pas.....?



Peut-être aurons nous une explication lumineuse de quelques modoz à un moment de la journée où ils seront disponible pour nous la donner (je vais tenter d'en faire parler un , dès que je l'ai sous la main).


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Novembre 2005)

pourquoi, il est pas encore arrivé au boulot????


 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être aurons nous une explication lumineuse de quelques modoz à un moment de la journée où ils seront disponible pour nous la donner (je vais tenter d'en faire parler un , dès que je l'ai sous la main).



Je crains que nos bons modos ne soient aussi désorientés que nous, mais peut-être quelqu'admin compatissant nous prendra-t-il en pitié et nous expliquera la nouvelle règle du jeu ?


----------



## joanes (7 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, il est pas encore arrivé au boulot????
> 
> 
> :rateau:




A l'instant...:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Novembre 2005)

"Vaut mieux perdre une poignée de points disco qu'une burne" (B. Sonny - 1572 - 1605)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Les commentaires ont l'air de remplacer les boules à facettes
mais ce que je préfère dans les points discos c'est justement les commentaires  

par contre à une époque je faisais la bizz au DJ et
maintenant j'invite les filles à danser sur le dance floor ...

Alors là c'est méconnaître mes capacités à frimer en boîte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Alors là c'est méconnaître mes capacités à frimer en boîte



Allez, hop! ... A poil sur la table!!!


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2005)

Ah ben je me demandais pourquoi y'avait le feu dans les banlieues.. je viens de comprendre..


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez, hop! ... A poil sur la table!!!



Ce serait plutôt du style moonwalk tu vois  
avec mes grands pattes qui se plie à l'envers c'est d'un distingué  
enfin je me fais remarquer et le DJ c'est quelle musique me font vibrer :love:


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> A l'instant...:rateau:


Si tu veux, la prochaine fois, tu vas accueillir les stagiaires à ma place.... 

Bon, alors, le mécanisme des coups de boules.
Comme je vous sais tous deux capables de faire une recherche correcte, mais que les mots clés "points discos" et "réputation" renvoient à une trentaine de discussions rien que dans "Vous êtes ici...->X", je pense plutôt que vous demandez ça par fainéantise.

Aussi vais-je éclairer votre lanterne.
Le système de réputation greffé aux forums gérés par le logiciel vBulletin que nous utilisons, comprend trois paramètres permettant de déterminer la force de frappe de chaque utilisateur. Ces paramètres sont l'ancienneté d'inscription, le nombre de messages et le nombre de points de réputation reçus. Tout ça est expliqué dans la langue du chat qui expire, dans les faq de vBulletin : ici, pour être précis.

Vous noterez que la faq en question ne donne que des options théoriques. Il appartient en effet aux administrateurs du forum de fixer les seuils permettant l'acquisition de points de force supplémentaires. En l'occurence, notre admin vénéré a modifié ces paramètres il y a quelques jours, pour reprendre des forces de frappe moins... plus.... enfin, d'autres mesures, quoi.
Maintenant, vous pouvez toujours essayer de lui demander. Mais il est comme Panoramix, il garde la recette secrète.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben je me demandais pourquoi y'avait le feu dans les banlieues.. je viens de comprendre..



ça c'est autre chose car c'est la conséquence des provocations de sarko, un travail de longue haleine ...   
Ah quoi pardon oui je ne dois plus parler de sujets politiques sinon, j'ai qu'à allez voir la soeur du cousin du DJ, mais mais heu je la connais pas ! Je l'ai jamais vu cette fille là ! Mes papiers ? D'où je viens ? De quelle nationalité sont mes parents ? mais je vais à l'école ! je paie mes impots nom imposés ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, vous pouvez toujours essayer de lui demander. Mais il est comme Panoramix, il garde la recette secrète.




nan merci , trop compliqué panoramix


----------



## yoffy (7 Novembre 2005)

Semble t-il qu'il n'ait point fait dans le sophistiqué : tout est multiplié .................... par 0,5 !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Semble t-il qu'il n'ait point fait dans le sophistiqué : tout est multiplié .................... par 0,5 !




oui mais ....... brut ou ttc ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ....... brut ou ttc ?



ça ressemble au mode "brute"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Novembre 2005)

Moi, les boules, je serais assez pour CELLES LA... Radical!   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Novembre 2005)

Rezba a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, vous pouvez toujours essayer de lui demander. Mais il est comme Panoramix, il garde la recette secrète






			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> donc, si j'ai bien compté, on prend un point tout les 1000 points recu au lieu de tous les 500...
> mais sinon, concernant les années et les posts, ça ne change pas.....?




des fois, je me demande si on m'ecoute....


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> des fois, je me demande si on m'ecoute....




Non personne !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2005)

de toute façon, t'avais faux ! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Non il a raison !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

Comme il doit se fendre la gueule Benjamin


----------



## joanes (7 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, la prochaine fois, tu vas accueillir les stagiaires à ma place....




Oui, volontiers :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non il a raison !



merci....



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme il doit se fendre la gueule Benjamin



pinaise, tu m'etonnes.......


----------



## iKool (7 Novembre 2005)

Argh ! J'venais juste de passer à 2... Me re v'là à 1. 
Diantre bigre !

Comme dirais l'autre : 
_Au village, sans prétention,
j'ai mauvaise réputation_


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Argh ! J'venais juste de passer à 2... Me re v'là à 1.
> Diantre bigre !
> 
> Comme dirais l'autre :
> ...


Tu as cinq petits carrés verts foncés, et un petit carré vert clair à côté de ton pseudo.  Ceux qui ont mauvaise réputation ont un petit carré rouge, ou même carrément plusieurs. Pour avoir une réputation négative, il faut avoir un total de points disco(s) inférieur à zéro (total de points disco(s) négatif), *ce qui est très loin d'être ton cas*.   
Par ailleurs, à ma connaissance, aucun point disco n'a été perdu par personne, ce sont les forces disco(s) de presque tous les membres qui ont été diminuées, selon des barèmes connus des seuls admins, et que Stook essaie malgré tout de décrypter.


----------



## iKool (7 Novembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu as cinq petits carrés verts foncés, et un petit carré vert clair à côté de ton pseudo.  Ceux qui ont mauvaise réputation ont un petit carré rouge, ou même carrément plusieurs. Pour avoir une réputation négative, il faut avoir un total de points disco(s) inférieur à zéro (total de points disco(s) négatif), *ce qui est très loin d'être ton cas*.
> Par ailleurs, à ma connaissance, aucun point disco n'a été perdu par personne, ce sont les forces disco(s) de presque tous les membres qui ont été diminuées, selon des barèmes connus des seuls admins, et que Stook essaie malgré tout de décrypter.


Ouais, Force 1 !!!
On dirait Bioman.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, Force 1 !!!
> On dirait Bioman.




que fat'il mon homme par ici ?????   :affraid:


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Oui, volontiers :love:




pourquoi, elles sont bonnes?
sinon, je passerai vous faire un petit coucou!!


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> des fois, je me demande si on m'ecoute....



Oui mais non. Ça ne colle pas.


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, Force 1 !!!
> On dirait Bioman.



Comme Bush? 

Bioman te voilà
Les forces avec toi
Tu feras la loi
Toujours tu vaincras *


   


* paroles: Melody Alan  musique:Norihiko Kase


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirais l'autre :
> _Au village, sans prétention,
> j'ai mauvaise réputation_


L'original :love::love:
Ou la reprise ? 


PS : moi aussi, je suis redescendu, comme tout le monde


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> PS : moi aussi, je suis redescendu, comme tout le monde




*Manu ?*
C'est toi ?




:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Manu ?*
> C'est toi ?
> 
> 
> ...



 mais pour quoi faire...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de remarquer une perte subite de points discos (3 -> 1), depuis la dernière révision des forums, hier soir.
> 
> Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?
> 
> Edit: Après un p'tit tour, on dirait que c'est général, non ?



Dire que tu es devenu modérateur dans le week end


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2005)

Ça ne manque pas de sel en effet ... Genre couillon, un peu


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non. Ça ne colle pas.



dans mon cas, oui....

+ de 4000 points= 4 points
+ de 5000 posts= 1 points
 et le points des plus de 50 posts, 
ça fait 6....

reste l'ancienneté, et là, je ne peux dire si elle a evolué....


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2005)

Je plussoie le stook ... Même calcul et j'arrive au bon chiffre ... 

Ou alors le rezba te faisait marcher rien que pour que tu postes !  
Mais bon pas besoin de ce stratagème pour cela ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

Le Stook aurait-il résolu l'équation ? Ça marche pour moi aussi : 

+ de 5000 post = 1point
+ de 2000 points = 2 points
+ le point des 50 posts = 4 points

Enfin, je serais quand même resté six jours à 6 points. Ah, pour l'ancienneté, j'ai pris 1 an le 28 octobre, et ça n'a rien changé, je suppose que c'est à partir de la seconde année ou tous les deux ans qu'on se prend 1 point ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le Stook aurait-il résolu l'équation ?




ha!!!

mais quand meme, on finit par me croire....

le seul facteur, que je ne maitrise pas, (pour l'instant) c'est l'ancienneté.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors le rezba te faisait marcher rien que pour que tu postes !
> Mais bon pas besoin de ce stratagème pour cela ..



et oui, tu sais qu'il m'en faut peu, tres peu...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et oui, tu sais qu'il m'en faut peu, tres peu...



Je constate, je constate ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je constate, je constate ..



ce qui est bien, c'est que malgré la baisse des points disco, j'en ai toujours plus que toi... 
mais je suis fair-play, je vais t'en mettre un petit coup...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est bien, c'est que malgré la baisse des points disco, j'en ai toujours plus que toi...
> mais je suis fair-play, je vais t'en mettre un petit coup...




T'inquiète ça arrive bientôt !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète ça arrive bientôt !



bientot, bientot....mais dans 230 messages.........





bon, ce qui me derange dans ces modifs, c'est qu'on m'a dit que le monde etait a moi, que j'etais une super star....et voila que je rentre a l'olympe de mes deux.........
suis decu, moi qui m'entrainé a signer des autographe...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bientot, bientot....mais dans 230 messages.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moi me faut 40 et je te rejoins .... 

Oui ... Mais bon dit toi qu'au moins t'es pas de retour sur la banquette à regarder les autres danser !


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

Précédemment, j'ai trouvé le Club des Lettres 
Ici, c'est les Chiffres :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2005)

Le Chiffre aura votre peau mister Bond ! :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le Chiffre aura votre peau mister Bond ! :rateau:



en parlant de chiffre, avec 8888, tu devrais aller faire un tour dans le fil des chiffres de Rezba.......


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Novembre 2005)

Ça s'est ballot, je venais juste de passer à 3 et je redescends à 2. 

Bof, il m'en reste 2 alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha!!!
> 
> mais quand meme, on finit par me croire....
> 
> le seul facteur, que je ne maitrise pas, (pour l'instant) c'est l'ancienneté.......



Stook a trouvé, mais était-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

et oui, on ne peut pas être et avoir été...:rose: 

la vieillesse est un naufrage... 

Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin ele se casse.... 

et comme disait l'abbé Pierre : aahhh E......, sa chatte....


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2005)

La dernière, je pige pas


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> La dernière, je pige pas



certes, mais c'est une private avec Fondug, qui finira bien par la trouver... désolé


----------



## joanes (8 Novembre 2005)

Si ça continu ça va se voir....http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75913&highlight=points+disco


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

Un thread à boules?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

DTC    La valise c'est cadeau...


----------



## Nobody (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> DTC


 
Tu pointes ou tu tires?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu pointes ou tu tires?



Les boules, offrez les...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Novembre 2005)

je me permets juste de faire remarquer en passant que les points disco disparus correspondent aux points usurpes...
tiens, par exemple, moi, y en a aucun qu'a disparu...


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2005)

À un être monocellulaire, on n'enlève pas l'unique cellule : ce ne serait pas humain  !


----------



## Aragorn (8 Novembre 2005)

Après plus d'un an de bons et loyaux services  j'avais acquis 2 points de force disco et me revoilà nioube  , plus qu'un seul point... :rose:
La vie est un éternel recommencement. 

:king:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> À un être monocellulaire, on n'enlève pas l'unique cellule : ce ne serait pas humain  !



Mais ... Bobby est un métazoaire, comme toi et moi (enfin, quand je dis comme toi et moi, j'me comprend), il à plusieurs cellules, dont une réservée à l'année à Fleury Mérogis !


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Novembre 2005)

ah dis donc, hé ça va hein!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Novembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Après plus d'un an de bons et loyaux services  j'avais acquis 2 points de force disco et me revoilà nioube  , plus qu'un seul point... :rose:
> La vie est un éternel recommencement.
> 
> :king:




que mon bon roi ne se laisse pas aller, voila +6 pour le soulager...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un thread à boules?




*N'est-il pas écrit dans la Bible *
"Boulez-vous les uns les autres comme je vous ai boulés" ?


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *N'est-il pas écrit dans la Bible *
> "Boulez-vous les uns les autres comme je vous ai boulés" ?



Et on peut savoir ce que tu fous là à cette heure indécente...tu ne sais pas que c'est couvre-feu...


----------



## Aragorn (9 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut savoir ce que tu fous là à cette heure indécente...tu ne sais pas que c'est couvre-feu...



Tu n'as jamais entendu parler de l'Omniprésence de -lepurfilsdelasagesse- 
A moins qu'il ne soit qu'insomniaque, tout simplement 

:king:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut savoir ce que tu fous là à cette heure indécente...tu ne sais pas que c'est couvre-feu...



Surtout à citer la Bible...:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

Qui est en outre un ouvrage apocryphe, il a été prouvé que Dieu ne l'a pas écrit lui même !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Qui est en outre un ouvrage apocryphe, il a été prouvé que Dieu ne l'a pas écrit lui même !




Etre capable de créer presque tout en 7 jours et oublier l'imprimerie... franchement...


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Etre capable de créer presque tout en 7 jours et oublier l'imprimerie... franchement...


Mouais...
Y a eu des ratées quand même :mouais:
Tu sais, le meilleur ami de l'homme ​


----------



## NED (9 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...
> Y a eu des ratées quand même :mouais:
> Tu sais, le meilleur ami de l'homme ​


Quand on voit la tête de certains avatars effectivement....


----------



## Aragorn (9 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Qui est en outre un ouvrage apocryphe, il a été prouvé que Dieu ne l'a pas écrit lui même !


Tout à fait d'accord.  Tout le monde sait, du moins sur MacGé, que c'est DocEvil qui tire les ficelles... 

:king:


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord.  Tout le monde sait, du moins sur MacGé, que c'est DocEvil qui tire les ficelles...
> 
> :king:



Sur la sienne, en tout cas.


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sur la sienne, en tout cas.



tu veux parler de ses cheveux? parce que tu es jaloux...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de me faire une nouvelle slave, maintenant il faut que j'attende 24 heures...

J'ai peut-être fait une fôte...


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2005)

Je sens qu'il va falloir qu'on rappelle la règle des coups de boules..., ce qui arrive à ceux qui en demandent et qui créent des fils à cet effet...


----------



## FANREM (10 Novembre 2005)

En tant que super admi, tu dois pouvoir instaurer une interdiction definitive de la mendicite sur le forum sous peine de bannissement a vie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Novembre 2005)

*Je vote pour leur disparition*
puisqu'on les diminue régulièrement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2005)

un point pour le purfilsdesagesfarouches.
la balle au centre...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...ce qui arrive à ceux qui en demandent et qui créent des fils à cet effet...


JE NE DEMANDE RIEN !!!, j'ai simplement décidé de bouler vert tous ceux qui passent par ce fil... Dans la limite autorisée bien sûr. :love:


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je vote pour leur disparition*
> puisqu'on les diminue régulièrement.



Garder le système, sans les points.


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> JE NE DEMANDE RIEN !!!, j'ai simplement décidé de bouler vert tous ceux qui passent par ce fil... Dans la limite autorisée bien sûr. :love:


Il fut un temps, on avait une technique très simple pour les animateurs de fil à coups de boule : une bonne salve de rouge orchestrée par des modos biens costauds. Je pense qu'on va reprendre l'entrainement. Tu ne bouges pas ? Je vais chercher Paul. Il adore ce jeu.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Garder le système, sans les points.


Je trouve le système bien comme il est non ? La force disco, ce n'est pas l'essentiel de MacGé  
J'avoue que j'apprécie ce système d'évaluation qui est sans doute perfectible, car j'ai constaté qu'il était bcp plus facile d'acquérir une "réputation" au bar que sur les autres forums. :love: 
C'est tjs chouette, à mon sens, quand un ancien membre ou un membre "réputé" nous donne un chtit coup de main ou nous sort de la panade.

*J'en profite d'ailleurs pour remercier les bonnes âmes qui ont la patience et la gentillesse de nous répondre.  :love:

*​   Merci également à tous ceux qui font de ces forums des lieux de convivialité, d'échange, de bonne humeur et d'humour !:love:

:king:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il fut un temps, on avait une technique très simple pour les animateurs de fil à coups de boule : une bonne salve de rouge orchestrée par des modos biens costauds. Je pense qu'on va reprendre l'entrainement. Tu ne bouges pas ? Je vais chercher Paul. Il adore ce jeu.




t'es cruel là !!!!!   












      




verification faite : paul fait mal , force 12 !!!!! :modo: :casse:


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> t'es cruel là !!!!!




je peux jouer ???? :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je peux jouer ???? :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:





mon rouge est un peu trop fort pour ton pois minus   


et puis, je suis gentille moi !!


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mon rouge est un peu trop fort pour ton pois minus
> 
> 
> et puis, je suis gentille moi !!




les petits cailloux , font les grandes.... montagnes....supérieures....SANTE !!! :rateau: :rateau:

"proverbe du beaujolais..."


----------



## Aragorn (10 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mon rouge est un peu trop fort pour ton pois minus
> 
> 
> et puis, je suis gentille moi !!


Coucou Princess Tatav :love:

Content de te voir  C'est pas mal Princess Tatav 
Heureusement qu'il y a des gentil(le)s dans ce monde... 

:king:


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Qui est gentille ?


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Novembre 2005)

ça boule, ça boule, c'est bon, oh oui, encore maitresse fais moi....


----------



## joanes (12 Novembre 2005)

J'avais bien dis que ça allait énerver les modos


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> J'avais bien dis que ça allait énerver les modos




je totalement corruptible....:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 


mais très très cher


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mon rouge est un peu trop fort pour ton pois minus
> 
> 
> et puis, je suis gentille moi !!


check tes points pour voir si je boule rouge à 6 ?


----------



## rezba (12 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je totalement corruptible....:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> 
> mais très très cher



Toi le batave, tu te prépares un bizutage pas piqué des hannetons, comme le dit ma grand-mère croix-roussienne.


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi le batave, tu te prépares un bizutage pas piqué des hannetons, comme le dit ma grand-mère croix-roussienne.




Je craignaist déjà ce post...il est arrivé...je suis prêt...Déclenchez les enfers...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## joanes (12 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je totalement corruptible....:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> 
> mais très très cher




Tu disais quelque chose?


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi le batave, tu te prépares un bizutage pas piqué des hannetons, comme le dit ma grand-mère croix-roussienne.



Décidément ... tu connais Laragne (déjà), ta grand'mère est X-roussienne ... La Croix-Rousse, j'y suis né et y ai passé mes 20 premières années (les 20 suivantes étant parisiennes).


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Tu disais quelque chose?




Merci de me rappeler cette événement, mais malheureusemnt je n'en ai aucun souvenir.....


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je peux jouer ???? :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



tu n'est pas assez fort mon fils


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'est pas assez fort mon fils




J'avoue qu'avec 1 point disco :rateau: 

Mais j'y travail...


----------



## joanes (12 Novembre 2005)

ça sent la cave ici....


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ça sent la cave ici....




T'as combien de points ???


----------



## joanes (12 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> T'as combien de points ???




J'en avais deux, j'en ai plus qu'un  , en même temps, j'ai le temps, d'ici dix ou vingt ans je compte bien dépasser les 1000 posts et les 500 points discos, chuis pas pressé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> check tes points pour voir si je boule rouge à 6 ?








me saloooooooooo !!!!!!!

il me boule rouge lui et meme pas le temp de voir combien j'ai  perdu    



bizouzzz :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2005)

Bon, moi, je ne capte plus rien... :rateau:


Je n'ai pas perdu un seul point disco, mais ma force disco est passée de (3) à (2).
 Par ailleurs, mon rang disco a changé. Je ne paye plus ma bouteille de champ alors que j'organisais les soirées VIP... :mouais:
 Donc, les barèmes ne doivent plus être les mêmes...

 Le tableau ci-dessous, déjà largement incomplet, doit être aujourd'hui complètement obsolète.

Tout le monde semble donc avoir été rétrogradé en force disco et en rang disco, pour un total de points disco(s) inchangé. Sauf les gens qui avaient une force disco de (1), et qui tous semblent l'avoir conservée, et les administrateurs, qui semblent n'avoir pas été rétrogradés (ce qui est d'ailleurs parfaitement injuste  ). 

Autre nouveauté : les boulages semblent ne plus être limités à 6 par tranches de 24 heures. Aujourd'hui, j'ai déjà boulé 8 fois, et la journée n'est pas finie!...   Et ça, c'est plutôt sympa. 

Donc, on boule moins fort qu'avant, mais un plus grand nombre de fois par tranches de 24 heures?... C'est ça, en gros, l'idée?... 


Le vieux tableau (original, avec fautes d'orthographes religieusement conservées) des rangs disco(s) correspondant au total des points disco(s) , et avec ses barèmes obsolètes : :rateau:





> En-dessous de 0 : Tu es refusé par le videur.
> De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
> De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ.
> De 51 à 100 points : Tu attends seul sur la banquette.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

tiens j'suis membre émérite
Emerite : "Qui a une longue pratique de quelque chose, due à son âge, et y excelle; p. ext., qui a une compétence et une habileté de haut niveau."

Oh putain le coup de vieux ! mais je post bien ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

Je reste un "bâtard sanglant"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je reste un "bâtard sans gland"...




 :affraid: Tu t'es fait opérer ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Tu t'es fait opérer ? :rateau:



Tu cherches la césarienne sans péridurale? ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches la césarienne sans péridurale? ...



Tiens, tu travailles à l'arme blanche, maintenant ? 




EDIT : Mes tripes étant un peu frileuses, je te remercie de ton offre, mais je vais les tenir au chaud à l'intérieur, un mauvais rhume est si vite arrivé !


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Novembre 2005)

c'est de plus en plus chaud-bouillant ici, quelqu'un cherche des ciseaux à désosser???? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est de plus en plus chaud-bouillant ici, quelqu'un cherche des ciseaux à désosser???? :mouais:




Patoch, je vais mettre une matelote d'anguille sur le feu, j'te met un couvert ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Patoch, je vais mettre une matelote d'anguille sur le feu, j'te met un couvert ?



Fais pèter le blanc, old gringo!  
Voilà un plat que je ne connais pas...


----------



## rezba (13 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Patoch, je vais mettre une matelote d'anguille sur le feu, j'te met un couvert ?



Un pour moi aussi, steup.


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2005)

J'peux goûter ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

'Tain d'Adèle©! Toutes les éponges rappliquent! ... Y'aura jamais assez de blanc pour tout le monde! Hé les mecs! Y'a un petite toute mimi qui a posté dans la galerie "autoportrait"! J'vous jure, elle vaut le coup d'oeil!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain d'Adèle©! Toutes les éponges rappliquent! ... Y'aura jamais assez de blanc pour tout le monde! Hé les mecs! Y'a un petite toute mimi qui a posté dans la galerie "autoportrait"! J'vous jure, elle vaut le coup d'oeil!!!



Tu parles de mylène ? :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2005)

C'est quoi le sujet ici ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le sujet ici ?


Heuuuuuu... Les points disco disparus, M'sieur? ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu... Les points disco disparus, M'sieur? ...



Ok. Attend je regarde dans la liste des objets interdits au bar :  sites de cul, politique, flood, foot, les cutter, les coud'boules, ... Ah ? tiens tiens ...


----------



## rezba (13 Novembre 2005)

Vazy romu, mets leur des claques à tous ces jeunes cons. :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vazy romu, mets leur des claques à tous ces jeunes cons. :rateau:



Pas bête çà : j'ai pleins de boules rouges en stock :rateau: :casse: ca va saigner


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le sujet ici ?




Pinaise, on s'en fout du sujet, te voila de retour.......
comment va, ça roule...?
tu attends que mon DD pete, et du coup, de mon absence pour revenir, c'est pas sympa..

allez, bisette...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vazy romu, mets leur des claques à tous ces jeunes cons. :rateau:



Je suis plus vieux que vous, beef nose


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

Oh my god, they killed Patoch...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plus vieux que vous, beef nose




and me too ! :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

Dans le même temps, c'est à la portée de tout le monde, il suffit de survivre au mauvais traitements de l'adolescence...   quoique sur ce forum...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Novembre 2005)

Mon cher Toys, j'ai bien peur que tu te trompes...
tu sais, si l'on comptait les coup de boule recu et non leur valeur, a quoi servirait leur valeur...
non, je crois que le secret est plus pres de Pascal 77 que nous ne le croyons, il est "l'erreur" dans mes hypothese....alors, j'etudie....


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

grave atteint avec les coupsdboules


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je crois que le secret est plus pres de Pascal 77 que nous ne le croyons, il est "l'erreur" dans mes hypothese....alors, j'etudie....



Ça y est, ça va être ma faute, maintenant !  

  

Çelà dit, je connais une autre erreur dans tes hypothèses, un certain stook, qui devrait avoir :

1 point pour 500 posts
1 point d'ancienneté
2 points pour 10000 posts
2 points pour 4000 points disco

soit 6 et non 5.

J'avais envisagé l'hypothèse que le point des 5000 faisait sauter celui des 500, mais dans ce cas, ça colle plus pour Rezba, qui devrait être à 8 et non 9.

Je ne vois qu'une explication, jusqu'à démonstration contraire : le point d'ancienneté de la première année n'est accordé que si tu as moins de x posts. En ce qui me concerne, le 28 octobre, je n'ai pas pris de point, je ne suis passé à 6 que quelques jours plus tard pour mes 2000 points disco (ou mes 5000 posts, ch'sais plus trop dans quel ordre c'était ?), pour deux ou trois jours seulement, avant de redescendre à 4, puis 3 hier.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

Bande de gueux!!!! L'élégance veut que quand on vous dépouille on commande du Champagne...:style: 

Un proverbe, ici, dit : "Chante et bois, la maison brûle".


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

Une commission indépendante devrait être nommée. Elle nous permettra de voir claire dans la nébuleuse disco/boules.

Cette commission totalement indépendant devra nous remettre son rapport vers fin 2007, vu la complexité du sujet ...et sera financée par la récolte quotidienne des bouteilles vides ( de ce côté là pas de mystère..on risque de faire du bénéfice...)

Voilà, si vous avez des questions pas la peine de les poser...:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bande de gueux!!!! L'élégance veut que quand on vous dépouille on commande du Champagne...:style:
> 
> Un proverbe, ici, dit : "Chante et bois, la maison brûle".



Et toi, l'un dans l'autre, tu te rangerais plutôt côté "dépouilleurs", ou côté "dépouillés" ? (nan, c'est pour voir si on peut faire une commande groupée, pour le champagne !) :rateau:

  

EDIT : un proverbe ici dit "méfie toi des proverbes corses"


----------



## r0m1 (29 Novembre 2005)

boujour tout le monde,

 récent switcher, donc beaucoup de choses à lire sur ce forum, etant un peu fainéant aujourd'hui, j'aurais voulu que quelqu'un m'explique rapidement ce que signifient ces fameux points disco, ainsi que les petites étoiles à coté des pseudos. alors je sais , je sais, on pourrait me dire que je n'ai qu'a lire les différents fils des forums, donc promis , pour mes autres questions de cet ordre là je lirai plus attentivement .... mais la masse des posts est assez impressionante, comprenez moi:rose: 

merki


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

J'ai encore un stock de plumes :rateau:
Qui a encore du goudron 



ps : 





			
				r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ...on pourrait me dire que je n'ai qu'a lire les différents fils des forums, donc promis , pour mes autres questions de cet ordre là je lirai plus attentivement ....


non, non, pas lire, avant tout rechercher


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2005)

J'ai.  

(ce sont les plumes de la mouette ??? :rateau: )


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> boujour tout le monde,
> 
> récent switcher, donc beaucoup de choses à lire sur ce forum, etant un peu fainéant aujourd'hui, j'aurais voulu que quelqu'un m'explique rapidement ce que signifient ces fameux points disco, ainsi que les petites étoiles à coté des pseudos. alors je sais , je sais, on pourrait me dire que je n'ai qu'a lire les différents fils des forums, donc promis , pour mes autres questions de cet ordre là je lirai plus attentivement .... mais la masse des posts est assez impressionante, comprenez moi:rose:
> 
> merki


Dans cette FAQ tu a plein d'explications, dont les points discos et bien plus (utile)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore un stock de plumes :rateau:
> Qui a encore du goudron



Non... Mais deux seaux de 5 litres de mousse polyhurétane bicomposants... Ca peut faire joli, si tu mélanges les deux...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Z'avez l'avatar gros comme une pastèque les deux


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (ce sont les plumes de la mouette ??? :rateau: )


Ah ça, je veux voir 
Le volatile sans ses plumes :rateau: 
Dans la neige, il va se les geler :mouais:​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ... Elle nous permettra de voir claire dans la nébuleuse disco/boules...




Je préférerais la voir à poil dans sa salle de bains, mais bon. On s'en contentera


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non... Mais deux seaux de 5 litres de mousse polyhurétane bicomposants... Ca peut faire joli, si tu mélanges les deux...


Ben plumes et goudron, c'est aussi bi-con-posant :mouais:


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez l'avatar gros comme une pastèque les deux


De quoi qui cause la tête d'épingle


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Un volatile sans plume ? Ça fait un volatile à poil ça !! Je développe le thème excusez-moi mais avouez que le concept est intéressant.

non ?


----------



## r0m1 (29 Novembre 2005)

merci beaucoup, j'ai encore du mal a naviguer sur les forums, maintenant, ça n'a quasiment plus de secret pour moi


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez l'avatar gros comme une pastèque les deux


Tiens, on t'a trouvé un nouvel avatar :






Faut-il te le réduire


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Huh nan y a erreur ça donnerait aditas


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2005)

Y'a déja un fil pour trouver un avatar à minimoquette. Et puis les adidas, y'a du latex dedans, et il est dans une période sans.


----------



## guytantakul (29 Novembre 2005)

Faut pas faire le difficile dans ces cas-là...
Une tite virée, une heure et demie chrono, et c'est loché. Ici à Brest le mardi soir, c'est le top (comme dans tous les ports militaires). 
On sort, on trouve une femme de mataf qui a collé ses gosses avec la baby-sitter (mercredi, pas d'école) et hop, l'affaire est faite !
C'est sur que les autres jours, c'est plus coton, mais bon, vive la marine nationale, moi je dis


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

note : brest en cas de manque


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois qu'une explication, jusqu'à démonstration contraire : le point d'ancienneté de la première année n'est accordé que si tu as moins de x posts. En ce qui me concerne, le 28 octobre, je n'ai pas pris de point, je ne suis passé à 6 que quelques jours plus tard pour mes 2000 points disco (ou mes 5000 posts, ch'sais plus trop dans quel ordre c'était ?), pour deux ou trois jours seulement, avant de redescendre à 4, puis 3 hier.



c'est effectivement là que je bloque car effectivement, c'est une bonne solution....
mais dans l'histoire, hormis le facteur Année/Post....qui est possible mais est faux dans certains cas, je pense qu'il faudrait pouvoir verifier le point des 5000 et a partir de là, si on est sur qu'il existe toujours, faut faire le decompte des points disco en effectuant des regroupements...
je suis plutot confiant....


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> note : brest en cas de manque



C'est à peu près pareil dans tous les ports. Sauf à Lausanne, et à Genève.


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est effectivement là que je bloque car effectivement, c'est une bonne solution....
> mais dans l'histoire, hormis le facteur Année/Post....qui est possible mais est faux dans certains cas, je pense qu'il faudrait pouvoir verifier le point des 5000 et a partir de là, si on est sur qu'il existe toujours, faut faire le decompte des points disco en effectuant des regroupements...
> je suis plutot confiant....


Le tout corrigé des variables saisonnières indexées au compteur à gaz du concierge de MacGé


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est à peu près pareil dans tous les ports. Sauf à Lausanne, et à Genève.


Non, non, Vevey :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, Vevey :mouais:




Et Blonay :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Novembre 2005)

et on peut ajouter deux sucres, aussi...

Faites attention, un petit effort pour recoudre ce fil qui divague grave (mais j'ai remarqué que c'est souvent le cas quand il y a plein de gens avec des étoiles de couleurs vertes... :rateau:  )

mais je penche plutôt pour Macao, pour le plaisir seulement...


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Faites attention, un petit effort pour recoudre ce fil qui divague grave (mais j'ai remarqué que c'est souvent le cas quand il y a plein de gens avec des étoiles de couleurs vertes... :rateau:  )




Ce sujet mérite en effet le plus grand sérieux :mouais: :mouais: 

:love:


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ... ce fil qui divague grave ...


Remarque un fil dédié aux "Points discos" ne peut qu'être un fil de délire, de délirium même


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est effectivement là que je bloque car effectivement, c'est une bonne solution....
> mais dans l'histoire, hormis le facteur Année/Post....qui est possible mais est faux dans certains cas, je pense qu'il faudrait pouvoir verifier le point des 5000 et a partir de là, si on est sur qu'il existe toujours, faut faire le decompte des points disco en effectuant des regroupements...
> je suis plutot confiant....



Ben là, moi, je commence à douter, j'ai perdu plus de 200 points disco depuis ce matin : je suis passé de 2159 à 1951 (et pas de CdB rouge)    :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

benjamin est censé nous donner des explications en direct, on attends encore 
en moyenne on a tous perdu 10 %


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben là, moi, je commence à douter, j'ai perdu plus de 200 points disco depuis ce matin : je suis passé de 2159 à 1951 (et pas de CdB rouge)    :mouais:




Moi, -1100 et des brouettes.


----------



## benjamin (29 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> benjamin est censé nous donner des explications en direct, on attends encore
> en moyenne on a tous perdu 10 %



Minute, papillon, je ne suis censé rien du tout.
Les explications arriveront, c'est tout


----------



## maiwen (29 Novembre 2005)

comme quoi , vaut mieux être nioube  

moins tana, moins tempère


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2005)

'tain, je viens de perdre 600 points...ya une grève des boules discos??


----------



## benjamin (29 Novembre 2005)

Reprenons. J'ai élagué les points disco de plus d'une centaine de membres pour prendre en compte les dernières modifs de force disco. Cela s'est fait selon un barème équitable et précis, avec différents pourcentages selon les seuils atteints. En estimant que les mieux placés ont le plus profité de l'ancien barème.
Par ailleurs, j'explique désormais quels sont les paramètres de la force disco dans la FAQ. Pour ceux qui l'ignorent, la propagation, c'est le nombre de personnes à bouler avant de pouvoir rebouler la même personne.
C'est tout, je crois.


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Novembre 2005)

Maintenant, c'est clair, je comprends mieux


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2005)

moi je suis repassé de 7 à 8 puis 10 depuis le retour de ouikende !

donc sept. 04 je suis passé de 3 à 13 puis à 9 puis à 7 puis à 10 en points disco.
La vie est enchanteresse parfois !

Merci _oh Admin de mon coeur_ :love:  de toutes ces explications si comprenables par ma chtite tête... Allez, je te met en tête de... ah non c'est vrai j'ai abandonné ma liste pour son premier annniversaire  *à ta santé ! Benjamin...*


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout, je crois.


Presque 
Il ne te reste plus qu'à faire évoluer les commentaires [¿!?] qui accompagnent les points :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

*C'est vrai ça*
au bout de combien de commentaires gagne t-on un point disco ?





:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

Le disco est avant tout une danse, et là, ça danse effectivement, en un mois, ma force disco est passée de 6 à 4, puis à 3, pour remonter à 4 ce matin ... à moins que ce ne soit le retour de l'anti cyclone ??? 

EDIT : Et les "petits soucis de serveur" semblent revenus, depuis ce matin, ça pédale dans la semoule, et là, depuis cinq minutes, le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour naviguer, c'est d'accéder à une page "en mémoire", et de la recharger. Pareil, pour poster, je ne peux qu'en éditant un post existant. Une ch'tite maintenance ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

A défaut de faire danser, le disco fait parler....


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Novembre 2005)

lééééééé sirènes du port d'aaaaaalexandriiiiiiiie...

ou est ma chemise grise, ou est ma chemise grise, ou est ma chemise grise, hou, hou, hou...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2005)

J'ai perdu plus de 1500 points, c'est quoi ce délire?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu plus de 1500 points, c'est quoi ce délire?



Regarde ce post de Benjamin


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

Maintenant que la formule a été publiée, il faudrait un chevalier MacGé, pour protéger le secret contre les vilains prédateurs de l'autre monde....


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

yes je gniaffe à -7


----------



## gKatarn (30 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise, ça, c'est de la force de frappe !!!



Benjamin cheate


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin cheate



ça fait peur


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Je ne dirais rien...


----------



## benjamin (30 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dirais rien...



Le roi de la prétérition


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

En plus, c'est pas une promesse, il a utilisé le conditionnel plutôt que le futur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En plus, c'est pas une promesse, il a utilisé le conditionnel plutôt que le futur !



Notez que aussi j'aime bien le conditionnel lorsque j'appelle à la modération


----------



## gKatarn (30 Novembre 2005)

Z'avez remarqué : *Benjamin* a enlevé son aimbot, il ne boule plus à 100 mais à 15


----------



## benjamin (30 Novembre 2005)

Le 100 a duré une soirée. Et a servi à bouler trois personnes


----------



## gKatarn (30 Novembre 2005)

Oups 100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RIP


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

on me refuse le ban et en plus le -100, qu'ai-je fais ?


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En plus, c'est pas une promesse, il a utilisé le conditionnel plutôt que le futur !


Clairvoyant chaton !  :love:


----------



## N°6 (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon, j'en ai assez, je demande officiellement la main du DJ, on peut pas continuer comme ça éternellement !


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Le 100 a duré une soirée. Et a servi à bouler trois personnes



c'est môche, big brother qui a la main sur tout.... à la limite, ça fout les jetons...


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Novembre 2005)

Mais comment faire
Comment lui dire
Comment lui faire voir
Mon boulage vert

Mais comment faire
Comment lui dire
Comment lui faire croire
Que je changerais les points verts

Je vis
Dans un monde
Virtuel

Je sais bien que
Tu finiras
Par te détendre
Toi qui préfères les boulages verts

Mais je n'sais pas si
Tu finiras
Par te détendre
Dans ta tête
C'est la fête des verts
Moi qui vis
Dans un monde
Virtuel

Moi qui vis
Dans un monde
Virtuel

Explorateurs, exploratrices
De la troisième dimension
N'ayez pas peur
Si je me glisse
Dans votre numero d'identification

Je vis
Dans un monde
Virtuel

Explorateurs, exploratrices
De la troisième dimension
N'ayez pas peur
Si je me glisse
Dans vos points
Vos points
Vos points
de réputation...


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

Rien ...
je post pour voir où j'en suis dans ces points discos.

Edit : et ben j'ai vu, rien a changé
serais je la seule ?

Ah lalala


----------



## benjamin (30 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Rien ...
> je post pour voir où j'en suis dans ces points discos.



C'est dans ton tableau de bord que ça se passe, pas sur les messages  (à moins que tu confondes avec la force disco  ).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans ton tableau de bord que ça se passe, pas sur les messages  (à moins que tu confondes avec la force disco  ).



Une chose est sur : je n'ai rien compris
et puis on s'en fout hein ?


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'en ai assez, je demande officiellement la main du DJ, on peut pas continuer comme ça éternellement !


MAIS JE REFUSE !


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

Quel bordel!!! ... s'il y a quelqu'un qui a compris qu'il lève la main!


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2005)

Regarde le bas de la page : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/faq.php?faq=macg#faq_force_disco




Sinon, pour le reste des posts, j'en sais rien


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Regarde le bas de la page :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/faq.php?faq=macg#faq_force_disco
> 
> Sinon, pour le reste des posts, j'en sais rien


Extrait du post:
"Plus les membres sont anciens sur les forums, ou y ont écrit un grand nombre de messages, et plus leur appréciation aura d'importance. L'importance de cette appréciation est symbolisée par un chiffre entre parenthèses (5)"

Mais qui apprécie l'appréciation à accorder à un membre? :love: 
On revient donc à la case départ: quelle est l'équation du 3eme degré qui gère tout cela?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Extrait du post:
> "Plus les membres sont anciens sur les forums, ou y ont écrit un grand nombre de messages, et plus leur appréciation aura d'importance. L'importance de cette appréciation est symbolisée par un chiffre entre parenthèses (5)"
> 
> Mais qui apprécie l'appréciation à accorder à un membre? :love:
> On revient donc à la case départ: quelle est l'équation du 3eme degré qui gère tout cela?



Bon, alors, je t'essplique :

Bon, jo, tu vois la page ?, Bon en haut de la page, caisse quille a ? ... Le haut de la page. Et sous le haut de la page ? hein ? hein ? ... Je te le fais pas dire ... Le milieu de la page ! Et encore en dessous ... tu me suis là ? Je disais en dessous du milieu de la page, il y a ... Il y a ... Ouuuuuiiiiiiii ... Le bas de la page.

Et oh Simone (mère Weil), sur le bas de la page, il y a ... Le mode de calcul ... Eh oui !


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, je t'essplique :
> 
> Bon, jo, tu vois la page ?, Bon en haut de la page, caisse quille a ? ... Le haut de la page. Et sous le haut de la page ? hein ? hein ? ... Je te le fais pas dire ... Le milieu de la page ! Et encore en dessous ... tu me suis là ? Je disais en dessous du milieu de la page, il y a ... Il y a ... Ouuuuuiiiiiiii ... Le bas de la page.
> 
> Et oh Simone (mère Weil), sur le bas de la page, il y a ... Le mode de calcul ... Eh oui !


ôh mon beau et bon Pascal ... j'ai pris mon baton de pélerin et suivi tes traces jusqu'à ce que tes pas s'arrêtent sur ces 5 petites phrases de bas de page aussi mystérieuses que ton aura.

Ta bonté extrême, bien connue de nous les pauvres colistiers perdus dans les dédales de ton érudition mathématique, nous pardonnera de ne toujours pas savoir quoi faire de ces phrases magiques et mystiques? ... les chiffres semblent surnaturels ... les mots divins ... les intentions humanistes mais leur usage et leur conjonctions nous échappent encore toujours.
Il nous manque une simple équation issue de la plus pure école de pythagore ... une simple serie de multiplication/division/somme/difference et rien de plus ....

Mais bon il semble que cette mise en forme mathématique ne soit pas accessible à la 3eme dimension de vos puissants cerveaux sidéraux ... mais nous renoncons ... nous continuerons notre route selon votre bon vouloir sans jamais redresser la tête en bons élèves que nous sommes face aux maîtres que vous êtes

Amen ..  :love: :love:


----------



## benjamin (1 Décembre 2005)

*Cours de mathématiques, leçon 1 : l'addition*

Le petit jo_6466 est inscrit depuis le 26 décembre 2004. Il a posté 2701 messages et a reçu 754 points disco.
Sachant que l'on gagne un point de force disco tous les ans, tous les 5000 messages et tous les 1000 points disco reçus, sachant aussi que l'on gagne automatiquement un point après son 50ème message, quel est le total de force disco de jo_6466 ?

Réponse : 1 (pour les 50) + 0 + 0 + 0 = 1

Conséquence, jo_6466 donne donc 1 point disco lors de chaque boulage.


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2005)

j'adore le passage où tu commences à causer des exponentielles... vivement qu'on aborde ce chapitre !


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *Cours de mathématiques, leçon 1 : l'addition*
> 
> Le petit jo_6466 est inscrit depuis le 26 décembre 2004. Il a posté 2701 messages et a reçu 754 points disco.
> Sachant que l'on gagne un point de force disco tous les ans, tous les 5000 messages et tous les 1000 points disco reçus, sachant aussi que l'on gagne automatiquement un point après son 50ème message, quel est le total de force disco de jo_6466 ?
> ...


    ... Enfin! ... Ah que! je te dis merci


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'adore le passage où tu commences à causer des exponentielles... vivement qu'on aborde ce chapitre !


Non ... plutôt celui des intégrales et des différentielles ... c'est à partir de là que cela devient clair ...


----------



## r0m1 (1 Décembre 2005)

benjamin, si cette chose (la methode de calcul, ainsi que le principe en lui même) émane de ton 

cerveau , tu es un grand malade   .... moi qu'un pauvre sudoku me laisse dans une léthargie 

cérébrale totale ....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *Cours de mathématiques, leçon 1 : l'addition*
> 
> Le petit jo_6466 est inscrit depuis le 26 décembre 2004. Il a posté 2701 messages et a reçu 754 points disco.
> Sachant que l'on gagne un point de force disco tous les ans, tous les 5000 messages et tous les 1000 points disco reçus, sachant aussi que l'on gagne automatiquement un point après son 50ème message, quel est le total de force disco de jo_6466 ?
> ...



*NDLR: lorsque le sujet se trouve banni lors d'un anniversaire d'inscription, les points ne sont pas attribués*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2005)

*Après l'addition la soustraction*
On s'est fait charcler sévère.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *NDLR: lorsque le sujet se trouve banni lors d'un anniversaire d'inscription, les points ne sont pas attribués*



Précision à l'usage des nioubes : si j'ai bien tout suivi depuis mon arrivée ici, NDLR signifie "Note Du Lemmy Raleur".


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Décembre 2005)

dans tous les cas, je préfère nettement un système dans lequel les règles pourraient changer tous les jours...
Ce serait tellement plus poétique... toc...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *Cours de mathématiques, leçon 1 : l'addition*
> 
> Le petit jo_6466 est inscrit depuis le 26 décembre 2004. Il a posté 2701 messages et a reçu 754 points disco.
> Sachant que l'on gagne un point de force disco tous les ans, tous les 5000 messages et tous les 1000 points disco reçus, sachant aussi que l'on gagne automatiquement un point après son 50ème message, quel est le total de force disco de jo_6466 ?
> ...



Limpide  

Mais qu'en est-il des membres "Vachement refusés par le videur" ? ils boulent moins fort ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Décembre 2005)

Pfff. 

Comprends plus rien moi... 
 Bah c'est pas très grave, l'important, c'est de donner...


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Décembre 2005)

Tu penses à qui? 

Lui?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses à qui?
> 
> Lui?



Lui, on se demande même comment le videur lui a pas offert des chaussures en ciment...  :


----------



## gKatarn (1 Décembre 2005)

Non, je ne pensais à personne en particulier... ce n'étais que pour ma culture générale


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

De toute façon, dès que t'es dans le rouge, tu boule gris, quelque soit le nombre de posts. Si en plus, comme c'est mon cas, avec Rennesman, il te boule sans mettre de commentaire, tu sais même pas si c'est parce que ça lui a plu, ou si c'est le contraire. :mouais: 

Note, c'est pas grave, de toute façon, vu le personnage, on s'en balance, hein !


----------



## N°6 (1 Décembre 2005)

Changez de disque, on connait la chanson... :sleep:


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ... Enfin! ... Ah que! je te dis merci


réjouis-toi, tu boules à deux dans 25 jours   ... si tout se passe bien


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Décembre 2005)

dans tous les cas, ce genre de fils s'entretienent sans beaucoup de fond... :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (1 Décembre 2005)

Si tu le dis


----------

